# Narrow Gauge Annual



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

Russ Reinberg's 'Narrow Gauge Annual'has just reached our shores (of the UK, the USA have had it for about a week earlier), MLS hasd a good mention in it with an article on Mason Bogies, with the main part of the article being on Jim Barron's version but with mentions of David Fletcher, Andy Bernat, and myself with photos of all. 


Due to rising cost it has gone up by a dollar, but is still good value, with a nicwe 'mix' of articles and plenty of color photos.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes indeed, the Mason article was great!


----------

